# Osetup.DLL digitalsignature does not validate or is not present



## JohnephSi (Feb 13, 2008)

I ve dwloaded MS Office 2006. When i select setup. it says Osetup.DLL digitalsignature does not validate or is not present . Plz help me


----------



## it_waaznt_me (Feb 14, 2008)

Well I didnt know if Microsoft launched any MS Office 2006 .. There was an Office 2007 for which you can get support online if you purchase it ...


----------

